
Vizio TV's Share Your IP Address, Watching Habits with Affiliates - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/own-a-vizio-smart-tv-its-watching-you/
======
nerdwaller
It used to be that if you don't pay for something, you're the product. Now
days you have almost zero control of whether or not that is true... I guess
the cheaper cost is subsidized by this stuff.

